
CoreOS renames to ContainerLinux - type0
http://sdtimes.com/coreos-renames-core-os-to-container-linux/
======
caterama
Hmm... CoreOS as a name seems all around more sleek.

Though the tech behind the name is the same, we are humans and we judge books
by their covers - I imagine this carries into software as well.

